# Discount given to Tesla buyer in December



## Rajk (9 d ago)

Hi
Seems Tesla extended discount upto $7500 and 10000 miles free charging to buyer who took delivery around 12 Dec. I got mine in first week with no such option. Any way out


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

Sorry you missed the sale, but I think you're s**t out of luck.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

You should have qualified for a $3750 discount.









Tesla offers $3,750 discount for Model 3, Model Y deliveries in December


Tesla's discount might be a way to boost Q4 sales as many customers push deliveries to 2023 to be eligible for the EV tax credit.




techcrunch.com


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Look at the brighter side. Some people received their vehicles at the end of Nov and missed out on the $3750 as well. And people that held out, hoping for the IRA credit, are now learning the only way to get the credit for the Y is to get the 7seat version.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I have a 5 second philosophy. Think how different your life would be if shifted by only 5 seconds. You may miss a traffic light, you may be an accident, you may not have met your spouse. 
So many differences in only 5 seconds. 

Missing a couple of thousand dollars in a few days is lousy, but life goes on.


----------

